# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang gembira kujaku/matsuba? (farizkoi)

## doddy

Permisi ijin lelang.
Lelang dimulai saat ini, dan berakhir jumat jam 06-02-2009 jam 15.50 waktu server
kujaku/matsuba?
betina
lokal hasil breeding
ukuran 40cm


harga awal Rp 400.000,-
kelipatan Rp 25.000
Mengikuti aturan kois
Ongkos kirim ditanggung pembeli

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

